# Havanese mommy/puppy video on YouTube



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey Everyone:

I saw this video on you-tube and it is really cute. I think you finally may get some insight on how puppies learn the "run-like-hell" game.

Enjoy!

Patty


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's from Talemaker Havanese and you can read a little more about the video here: http://talemakerhavanese.com/ They were socializing the puppies with another member of the household, Katsuro.

I love how Katsuro and the pups played together on the floor. (Reminds me how Mister Trump played with Tinky's first litter.) Katsuro was so good with them!

On their web site, you can watch a few other videos, including another socialization video with Soshi, Katsuro and Terra.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

That was really cute. They kill me when they wag their itsy bitsy tails!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, me too Karen - especially when they wag SO happy and so feircely like these little cuties!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that, me and my daugther Jasmine really enjoyed that. We now what a housefull of puppies.:biggrin1:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes! It's all those little itty bitty tails wagging so happily that is adorable. They are all so cute and played so well.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh how cute! I love the tail wagging... too adorable.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What a great video. I just love all the puppies with their wagging tales, playing so well with their mommy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

not good for puppyitis!!! but reeeeeeaaaaalllllly cute!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that, Patty. What a great video. That dog was so great playing with the pups. He was having such a good time, and so were the pups.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh , Geez, Patty...All of you gals are giving me Havanese-fever!!! 

Is there a therapy thread on this site??? 

:help:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh gosh no, Diane. These gals just love spreading the disease. No cures allowed or the torture wouldn't be so fun.


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Oh , Geez, Patty...All of you gals are giving me Havanese-fever!!!
> 
> Is there a therapy thread on this site???
> 
> :help:


I know what you mean! I hav "Havanese Fever" and I don't even hav a Havanese yet! And I can't wait to get one!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, how cute is *that?* Nothing cuter than puppies playing. And Katsuro is so good at getting them to play. This video is great to watch to start your day with a smile!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, Kim, being a breeder would sure fix the fever, eh??? It was just last night I had my husband backed into a corner about getting another one...he had a wild look in his eyes, as we are now on our seventh dog in 27 years of marriage! LOL!!!

Patty...Melissa just started a new thread on Puppy Buying..you should seriously check it out!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

imamurph52 said:


> Well, Kim, being a breeder would sure fix the fever, eh???


 Me? There is a Kim on this board, but I prefer to go by Kimberly.  As for being a breeder curing puppy fever, heck no! It probably just makes it that much worse. I'm itching for a puppy right now and some of the other puppies posted here sure don't help! I'll just have to wait until the time is right though.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I just love watching the puppies....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

*Talemakerhavanese*



Havtahava said:


> That's from Talemaker Havanese and you can read a little more about the video here: http://talemakerhavanese.com/ They were socializing the puppies with another member of the household, Katsuro.
> 
> I love how Katsuro and the pups played together on the floor. (Reminds me how Mister Trump played with Tinky's first litter.) Katsuro was so good with them!
> 
> On their web site, you can watch a few other videos, including another socialization video with Soshi, Katsuro and Terra.


Kim, I'd like to know where I can purchase one of those puppy play tubes that was in this video...my dogs would love that!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

*KIMBERLY*



Havtahava said:


> Me? There is a Kim on this board, but I prefer to go by Kimberly.  As for being a breeder curing puppy fever, heck no! It probably just makes it that much worse. I'm itching for a puppy right now and some of the other puppies posted here sure don't help! I'll just have to wait until the time is right though.


Ok, Kimberly...well I thought I have been talking to you...Now I have to go in search of who Kim is....egads, I hope this gets better with time...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

imamurph52 said:


> I'd like to know where I can purchase one of those puppy play tubes that was in this video...my dogs would love that!


 Do you mean that red cube with a green side with the opening? Is that the same play tube you mean or was there something else? The red/green cube looks like a cat toy, but I'm not sure. You can probably email the breeders at Talemaker Havanese and ask.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

*Talemakerhavanese*



Havtahava said:


> Do you mean that red cube with a green side with the opening? Is that the same play tube you mean or was there something else? The red/green cube looks like a cat toy, but I'm not sure. You can probably email the breeders at Talemaker Havanese and ask.


Kimberly,

It was a three way tunnel with a hatch at the top...I went on their site
and from what I gather, it's a cat tunnel. I did Email them and am waiting for a reply...may be to small for an adult Hav...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, OK. I'll have to watch the video again. There are some great cat products that are so perfect for the small active Hav pups.

I emailed them and invited them to come join us since we're discussing their pups.  It isn't like anyone here would object to more puppy visuals. Ha ha!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a small cat tunnel. When the dogs were little, they would play *in* it. Now, they just like to play *with* it. They drag it around the house.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my, that was one of the cutest videos I have ever seen!! I cannot believe how fast they wagged those tails!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

PattyNJ said:


> Hey Everyone:
> 
> I saw this video on you-tube and it is really cute. I think you finally may get some insight on how puppies learn the "run-like-hell" game.
> 
> ...


Oh, I am glad this was not the mother and her pups. It was making me sad, thinking of the pups being sold off and how it would affect her. I am such a sap.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, Linda. All I could think was what a great Mommy she was, and then I saw it wasn't Mommy. :biggrin1: But it was so great to see them all having so much fun. They are going to be great pups for some very lucky families.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Funny because when I saw the video I was thinking that didn't look like normal puppy/momma interaction. That's why I went to their site to read more.

I love a breeder who puts emphasis on socialization - both dog and human! I saw that they also socialize their pups with their Goldens too. That is so smart!

Funny thing is that I stumbled on Wasabi (the mom) a little while ago and found their site and read a bunch. I love the names they have for their dogs.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I believe the tunnel and tubes are from Petedge as part of their cat toy selection. I know I have seen them there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

..a 14 lb Hav may get stuck in the tunnel though..then I'd HAV-A-JAM!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

That was an AWWW video....I loved it....thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh Patty that was so cute. It brought tear's to my eyes just watching that Mother play with her pup's like that. Thank you for making my evening a good one...


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

*CAT Tunnel*



Brady's mom said:


> I believe the tunnel and tubes are from Petedge as part of their cat toy selection. I know I have seen them there.


Karen...You were right!! Petedge does have it and it's only $19

http://toysandtreats.petedge.com/Za...tegoryId=195&categoryId=228&subCategoryId=829

I just wonder if my dogs will get stuck in it as it's only 10" in dia


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I need to find out not what waiting list you sign up to get a puppy but is there a waiting list to get an entire litter. I want them at about 12 weeks.. preferably all potty trained and I want them to run around my house.... maybe I should make sure I get the roomba first 

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Amanda... that's what puppy snatching is for! :spy:


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

I can't get enough of puppies! I am h aving a MHS attack! I keep telling my family that I am ready for the next Hav- and they look at me like I am crazy because I was the one that didn't want a dog! Now I want more! Oh those cute tails!
Lynn


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

If ever there was something to spark a raging bout of MHS, this video would do it! I love those tiny tails, and there was one pup who was sprawling out on the floor - it was adorable. 

How wonderful is Katsuro to play with them like that? Thank you Patty for bringing this to us. I do hope the breeder joins us here and shares MORE puppy videos! 

Wanda


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Karen...You were right!! Petedge does have it and it's only $19
> 
> http://toysandtreats.petedge.com/Za...tegoryId=195&categoryId=228&subCategoryId=829
> 
> I just wonder if my dogs will get stuck in it as it's only 10" in dia


I don't know if you'd find this helpful, but I saw on Amazon they had something called "Cranium Twisty Tunnel" it's the same concept as the cat fun tunnel you were looking at, but it's for small children so it's bigger than the cat tunnel (but it might be too big). Check it out here's the link: Amazon.com: Cranium Twisty Tunnel: Toys & Games


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> If ever there was something to spark a raging bout of MHS, this video would do it! I love those tiny tails, and there was one pup who was sprawling out on the floor - it was adorable.
> 
> How wonderful is Katsuro to play with them like that? Thank you Patty for bringing this to us. I do hope the breeder joins us here and shares MORE puppy videos!
> 
> Wanda


 Those little puppies are sooooo cute...I just love to watch them. The older dog is very pretty too! I do hope the breeder joins this forum -- that would be really nice! They have a nice website/blog too here's the link (which was posted earlier, but worth metioning again I think: http://talemakerhavanese.com/)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If and until they do join us, feel free to check out their site and see the other videos & pictures they have posted.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

PattyNJ said:


> I don't know if you'd find this helpful, but I saw on Amazon they had something called "Cranium Twisty Tunnel" it's the same concept as the cat fun tunnel you were looking at, but it's for small children so it's bigger than the cat tunnel (but it might be too big). Check it out here's the link: Amazon.com: Cranium Twisty Tunnel: Toys & Games


Thank you Patty!!!

I went and checked it out..it doesn't say how big it is, but Target carries it and it's out of stock right now. next time I go to target I will see if I can find it..


----------



## nathanp (Dec 4, 2007)

I want to thank everyone for the nice things you have been saying about our videos. If only we had this technology when our children were growing up.  We are doing the best we can to give anyone interested a glimpse in what it means to us to raise these wonderful puppies. The only part of the breeding process that truly sucks is the part where we have to give up the puppies at 10 weeks or so. What's that about? I want to keep them all!!

Darlah and I love the Havanese breed. We will be surrounded by them for the rest of our lives and appreciate every moment we get to spend with them.

If you have any questions for us please don't hesitate to ask. In the meantime we'll look around the forum and contribute where and when we can.

Thank you again.
Sincerely

Nathan
www.talemakerhavanese.com


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Nathan, I'm glad you were finally able to get into the forum. I look forward to hearing more from you and Darlah.

Well, I can tell you what I plan to do about that 10 week mark. I'm going to only let one go to her new home and keep the rest for a little while longer. How's that? ha ha!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

nathanp said:


> I want to thank everyone for the nice things you have been saying about our videos. If only we had this technology when our children were growing up.  We are doing the best we can to give anyone interested a glimpse in what it means to us to raise these wonderful puppies. The only part of the breeding process that truly sucks is the part where we have to give up the puppies at 10 weeks or so. What's that about? I want to keep them all!!
> 
> Darlah and I love the Havanese breed. We will be surrounded by them for the rest of our lives and appreciate every moment we get to spend with them.
> 
> ...


Nathan, :welcome:

Your videos are not only awesome, but the environment that you have for your puppies to play and socialize in is top notch! :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome to the forum Nathan ,

We've enjoyed your wonderful videos and your beautiful puppies and dogs.
Looking forward to getting to know you better.


----------



## nathanp (Dec 4, 2007)

*Snow*

Hi Kimberly,

I was just reading your Rule of Seven. I don't know how you can list all those different surfaces and leave out SNOW!  You want a pure energy boost for the pups, come for a drive. It can't be more than 3,000 miles from your place to ours. 

Yes, I like that plan, keeping the pups. I'd keep them all but the city in which we live would have an issue with it. But I'll use your comment to continue to work on my wife because, after all, we only have 6 dogs in the house not counting the puppies. I'm sure we have room for a few more.

Nathan


----------



## nathanp (Dec 4, 2007)

*Thank you*

Thank you Diane. We are learning how to use the video but the puppies are making us out to be better than we are. That one with Katsuro socializing the pups was priceless and I swear we didn't rehearse. :biggrin1: I was just lucky enough to have the camera at the right time.

In terms of our home environment we are doing the best we can for our puppies and we love doing it. We learn from litter to litter and from participating in lists such as this, exchanging ideas with others.

Thank you.
Nathan


----------



## nathanp (Dec 4, 2007)

*Thank you*



juliav said:


> :welcome to the forum Nathan ,
> 
> We've enjoyed your wonderful videos and your beautiful puppies and dogs.
> Looking forward to getting to know you better.


Thank you Julia. We are happy to be here.
Nathan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Nathan. Your videos are precious. I agree about the technology when our kids were little. I didn't even have this technology when I had my other dogs and now I wish I had. Look forward to seeing more puppies from you.


----------



## nathanp (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Michelle,

You will see more puppies from us but not so often. I think we'll average one litter a year. Thank you for your kind words.

Have you been following Darlah and Wasabi's daily blog? In a few more weeks we'll have to start back focusing on handling classes for Kat. He's long overdue for his championship0 and if you noticed, a playmate managed to worry out his topknot pony tail and his hair is completely short on top. It will be a long time before it grows back sufficiently for the show ring.

Nathan
www.talemakerhavanese.com


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Nathan,

I love your videos and your blog. It's a great way of getting to know you and your adorable havs. Wasabi, if I have it right, reminds me so much of my Milo in look and coloring. Hard to tell from my latest avatar, but he's an irish pied with almost the exact color distribution as yours. Obviously I think she's beautiful. 

The puppies a cuter than cute and look so happy. Some lucky families will have great joy with them. I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

nathanp said:


> Hi Kimberly,
> I was just reading your Rule of Seven. I don't know how you can list all those different surfaces and leave out SNOW!  You want a pure energy boost for the pups, come for a drive. It can't be more than 3,000 miles from your place to ours.


Ha ha! Well, that's part of the problem. To get the puppies to snow is several hours of driving in one direction, and many, many hours in other directions. We'll just skip that since I'm pretty firm about keeping my puppies in the area anyway (non-snow).  We'll wait until June and then they'll be old enough to see some snow way up in the mountains in one of my favorite areas that doesn't melt until that week.  Brrrrr!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Nathan - I watched all the videos today, and I am in love with your dogs. Good to know you are only 8 hrs away from me, just in case I want to add another Hav to the house.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele,

We could go together.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, you have become an enabler. This forum is a bad influence on you. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

:biggrin1:


----------



## nathanp (Dec 4, 2007)

You have it right.  And we too think Wasabi is georgeous. She also moves better than any Havanese we've ever had and her coat is ti die for.  My wife has been updating her blog daily. Besides the 8 or so videos I think she might have well over 1500 pictures she's put up on Snapfish and linked to the site. This is a labor of love.  Our puppies are happy but have now reached the stage where they don't feel they should be confined, at all. If it was up to them they'd have the free run of the house already. Most of the filming we have been doing is in our kitchen. The tile floor is easily cleaned and they hit the puppy pad we place in it pretty much all the time. That is to say that some of them hit it all the time and some come close. In the XPen, 6' x 6' x 6' x 6' that is set up right beside Darlah's desk they all hit the pad all the time. That is helpful.  Anyway, we are enjoying every minute of it.
And thank you for your kind words.
Nathan
www.talemakerhavanese.com


----------



## nathanp (Dec 4, 2007)

Michele & Geri,

We aren't afraid of you. Load em up and come on over! What's a few hours? Havanese Visitors are always welcome. 

Nathan


----------



## nathanp (Dec 4, 2007)

Kimberly, I have the solution for you. Load em up and drive for 3 days straight. Trust me, once you stop you won't have to worry about leaving the area to experience snow. 

Michele, thank you. we are in love with our dogs too, all of them. For us it is al;ways a trade off, the sheer pleasure and joy of watching these beautiful puppies grow and experince new things every day for 10 weeks and then the heart wrenching moment when one by one they leave us to go to their new home. The unwritten part of our contract says clearly that if you aren't going to come back and visit, you aren't getting one of our pups! 

Nathan
www.talemakerhavanese.com


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

nathanp said:


> The unwritten part of our contract says clearly that if you aren't going to come back and visit, you aren't getting one of our pups!
> 
> Nathan
> www.talemakerhavanese.com


Nathan not only do I love your video's but I LOVE this statement. It was so important to me to have a bond with my breeder when looking for my boys. Even though I live 1000 miles away we still talk all the time and I send pictures and video's of the boys as well. I will be bringing both the boys back out to visit her next year and can't wait for her to see them again. :biggrin1:


----------



## nathanp (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you Leeann.
Seriously, about staying connected, we really do emphasize it. We offer to watch the pups if the owners have to travel and love doing it. We fully intend to host a puppy party every year. We had 23 Havanese and their respective families at last year's party. They all had one thing in common if nothing else, they loved their Havanese! If we haven't seen a pup for a while we reach out and ask how things are doing. We make it clear that we are always hear to help in any way that we can. Just as we seek to find only a home in which our puppies will live happily ever after the flip side is that we will always be there for those families and those puppies should they need us. 
Nathan
www.talemakerhavanese.com


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I knew as soon as I saw Katsuro's movie with the pups here that EVERYONE would fall in such love with your crew!! It is so nice to see you here, and honestly the more contribution from our wonderful breeders the better it is for our community!

Ladies, the crew is so charming and you fall in immediate love with all of them. I have had the priviledge of falling in love with them when I met them in person. 

I am so happy you are here!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Nathan, I just got my new issue of Our Havanese and was happy to see you and Darlah on the back cover. It is nice to put faces to the typing.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

nathanp said:


> Thank you Leeann.
> Seriously, about staying connected, we really do emphasize it. We offer to watch the pups if the owners have to travel and love doing it. We fully intend to host a puppy party every year. We had 23 Havanese and their respective families at last year's party. They all had one thing in common if nothing else, they loved their Havanese! If we haven't seen a pup for a while we reach out and ask how things are doing. We make it clear that we are always hear to help in any way that we can. Just as we seek to find only a home in which our puppies will live happily ever after the flip side is that we will always be there for those families and those puppies should they need us.
> Nathan
> www.talemakerhavanese.com


Nathan,

I love your attitude. When I got Milo, his breeder cried when we started talking about her giving him up. She'd kept him till he was 5 1/2 months old because the plan was to show him. Unfortunately for her (fortunately for me), one of his testicles didn't descend so showing was out. I got him by default, but I made her a promise that I would keep her updated all the time about his progress and growth. I send her photos and videos at least once a month (sometimes more) so she can still feel part of his life. I can't imagine the pain of having to let him go. I couldn't do it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi is two, and I am still in touch with his breeder. We send photos and email every few months. It is nice to see his birth mom and sister all the time through our emails.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I love the video! The puppies have great coloring too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love your Wasabi pool diving! I think as soon as these puppies are gone, you should do agility with her!

Amanda


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> ..a 14 lb Hav may get stuck in the tunnel though..then I'd HAV-A-JAM!


If you find a tunnel that our adults can fit into please let me know. My Lilly is 15.5 lbs and I think she would love this.


----------



## talemaker_havanese (Dec 4, 2007)

*Red Cube Tunnel*



imamurph52 said:


> Kim, I'd like to know where I can purchase one of those puppy play tubes that was in this video...my dogs would love that!


Yes, the dogs adore the Zanies Kitty Playhouse and yes, it's a Kitty toy but I am finding that the pups and adults alike love some of the cat choices and this is one. Our Wasabi gets right in with the pups and they crawl right over her and out and she doesn't mind a bit. It's one of those toys that even after the pups are gone, we will still use it for the older crowd.

I enjoy exploring the possibilities and seeing what they like. I get surprised at times. This toy is quite durable too and can be placed in many shapes and thrown in the wash.

There's many places you can buy it. I bought mine from EBay but they aren't the only ones to carry it.

There are some things we bought that have been a bust but you learn.


----------



## talemaker_havanese (Dec 4, 2007)

*Our Videos*

Thanks for sharing the videos here. I am a bit - well a HUGE novice but I try and the Havanese give you great copy so win/win.

I am going to miss the pups....


----------



## nathanp (Dec 4, 2007)

*Our Havanese*



irnfit said:


> Nathan, I just got my new issue of Our Havanese and was happy to see you and Darlah on the back cover. It is nice to put faces to the typing.


I haven't gotten it yet. It had better arrive today!  I look forward to receiving that magazine and I absolutely recommend it to anyone that owns a Havanese, period.

Nathan
www.talemakerhavanese.com


----------



## nathanp (Dec 4, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> I love the video! The puppies have great coloring too.


Thank you. I think your signature images are wonderful. What a beautiful bunch.
Nathan
www.talemakerhavanese.com


----------



## nathanp (Dec 4, 2007)

*Pool Diving*



ama0722 said:


> I love your Wasabi pool diving! I think as soon as these puppies are gone, you should do agility with her!
> 
> Amanda


The pool diver is Katsuro, the same one in that socialization video. Wasabi loves the pool too but we went and got her pregnant and so she missed swimming the last part of the summer. She just didn't feel like it. 

Kat and I swam every single day pretty much the entire summer. He was very powerful and solid muscle by August. All the dogs got excited when I dove in, Slipping quietly into the water doesn't do it for them but go near the diving board and they just think it's wonderful. These days if Kat sees me heading for the board he's ready to dive into the pool from wherever he is and meet me as I surface.

Nathan


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Darlah!! Welcome to the forum  You will love it here!!


----------

